# best-lookin women???



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

who do ya'll think are some of the best-lookin women you've seen...let's just say out of all the celebrities....

this should be a fun thread to come look at some LADIES!! 




**disclaimer- if you post a pic that gets pulled because you're too ignorant to know that you can't put pics of partial nudity and inappropriate stuff...then don't blame me- you're ignorant   **


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

i'll start w/ the controversial...Jessica Simpson


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

martina mcbride (when she has long hair)


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 17, 2005)

even though she a little weird[,[FONT=Book Antiqua[/SIZE]] ANGELINA JOLIE[/FONT], notice the word Angel in her name? Sara Evans, Diane Lane, Michelle Phifer, Nicole  Kidman, Selma Hayek, the chick that sings for Sugarland, Jessica Alba, man there so many hotties Im going crazy!


----------



## Harvester (Aug 17, 2005)

Catherine Bach....................25 years ago


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

denise richards...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

shania....


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

sara evans...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

elizabeth hurley


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

tara reid...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 17, 2005)

I've always liked Martina but I don't think that I've ever seen a woman as fine looking as Sara Evans is in her new video !!!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

anna kournikova


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

now i'm havin brain farts....what ya'll got???


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 17, 2005)

*Anna K.*

she's a fox but goofy as a football bat! Women have to have a certain thing called brains to be sexy too, I really never cared for the whole bimbo thing. She just a mediocre tennis player that is better at showing off her body than winning matches


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

why do they need to be smart??? i'd like it better if they didn't think at all...




i'm just kiddin..i know exactly what you mean..that's why i put "controversial" next to jessica simpson


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

here's ya one w/ a head on her shoulders...only problem is- she's married


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 17, 2005)

*Brad*

theyre fine if they think,but its when they start talking that bothers me,LOL oh man the ladies on here are gonna have our hides brad


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

dang we got some guys who like to look at good-lookin women...14 viewin right now


----------



## PFDR1 (Aug 17, 2005)

*PSE Triton*

Iagree with you, Jessica Simpson being a prime example. Enough air in her head to float a balloon.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

> theyre fine if they think,but its when they start talking that bothers me,LOL oh man the ladies on here are gonna have our hides brad



nossir- you said it not me


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 17, 2005)

PFDR1 said:
			
		

> Iagree with you, Jessica Simpson being a prime example. Enough air in her head to float a balloon.


That are she is a marketing genius.  Have heard it both ways.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

> That are she is a marketing genius. Have heard it both ways.



AGREED..... ( i argue that to my girlfriend all the time  )


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 17, 2005)

*Brad*

have you notice how many fellas are in this thread? That whole thinking about something every so many seconds thing...........well I aint claiming nothing!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

they are all over here!!! as soon as i hit submit it lit up 


(i also noticed jeff young watchin like a hawk  that's why i made sure to go ahead and put my disclaimer right there at the top  )


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2005)

Pamala Anderson.  Speaking of her, did anybody see the roast of her on the comic channel this week.  I taped it and have seen parts of it 10 times already this week.


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 17, 2005)

*hes not watching*

hes looking at the pics like evrybody else


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

noone else is keepin them comin' tho...what's up with that


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 17, 2005)

> hes looking at the pics like evrybody else



true, true...  can't say that i blame him


----------



## Malimn (Aug 17, 2005)

Well since she is the same age as I am...

DEMI MOORE!!!

God what a body for a 40 year old


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 17, 2005)

*yes but!*

howd you like too be Bruce Willis, some young buck is shacking up with your ex, what a slap in the face! LOL


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 17, 2005)

Malimn said:
			
		

> Well since she is the same age as I am...
> 
> DEMI MOORE!!!
> 
> God what a body for a 40 year old


He made one for all of them.  Some are just better then others.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Aug 17, 2005)

i cant even begin to comment on this one boys


----------



## DSGB (Aug 17, 2005)

Selma Hayek


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 17, 2005)

How about Brittnay Daniel?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 17, 2005)

Randy,

I flipped by right at the end when Pam was giving her little spill. The main point of her adress was "I just want to thank PETA for all their hard work for the animals! Raising money for PETA is the only reason I endured this crap!"

Dustin, Who is Bittney Daniel?


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2005)

Dustin Pate said:
			
		

> How about Brittnay Daniel?


Who is that?  I am in love again.


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2005)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Randy,
> 
> I flipped by right at the end when Pam was giving her little spill. The main point of her adress was "I just want to thank PETA for all their hard work for the animals! Raising money for PETA is the only reason I endured this crap!"
> 
> Dustin, Who is Bittney Daniel?



OK? So?  I'll give up hunting and join PETA if she will marry me.


----------



## Razorback (Aug 17, 2005)

Randy,

So what parts of the roast did you replay?

Razor


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 17, 2005)

*Brittany Daniel*

from Joe Dirt man!


----------



## blacksnow (Aug 17, 2005)

Jennifer Love-Hewit


----------



## HT2 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Here's my #1 Choice........*

Ah Jenifer.......


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah PSE is right. She is from Joe Dirt. Who knows what else and who cares? Just a kicker I think but not sure that she has a twin sister.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Aug 17, 2005)

DSGB said:
			
		

> Selma Hayek



YES!!!!! the things that woman could do to me


----------



## How2fish (Aug 17, 2005)

No pic's but when they were young....Lauren Bacall, Jane Seymour and  Ingrid Bergman....to go along with all those fine ladies already mentioned.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 17, 2005)

The most beautiful ever on tv!

Janine Turner!


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 17, 2005)

*Miss Universe*

Natalie Glebova


----------



## jeshoffstall (Aug 17, 2005)

*Yasmine Bleath!!*

No longer on prime time, but never forgotten!


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 17, 2005)

*Maria Sharapova*

the next Anna K.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 17, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> the next Anna K.




Not hardly, that girl can ACTUALLY play tennis!!


----------



## blacksnow (Aug 17, 2005)

DSGB said:
			
		

> Selma Hayek



She's second on my list. She was awesome in her small part as Santanico Pandemonium in "From Dusk to Dawn".


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 17, 2005)

*Ashley Judd*


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 17, 2005)

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> Not hardly, that girl can ACTUALLY play tennis!!




SO TRUE


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Aug 17, 2005)

blacksnow said:
			
		

> She's second on my list. She was awesome in her small part as Santanico Pandemonium in "From Dusk to Dawn".



I agree


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 17, 2005)

jeshoffstall said:
			
		

> No longer on prime time, but never forgotten!



Yeah Jasmine looked good before she got hold of the cocaine. It made her nose wide enough to drive tank through.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 17, 2005)

Nikki Cox


----------



## Lthomas (Aug 17, 2005)

Now this chick here just makes my mouth water. Mmmmmmm. Drooollll.. 


Wait for it




































































































Oh yea there it is. Mmmmmm..
























































































Now thats what Im talkin bout.


----------



## elkoholic (Aug 17, 2005)

i am with dustin pate the chick from joe dirt


----------



## archeress73 (Aug 17, 2005)

Seems like bradpatt was just armed with a load of hot girlie pics he just wanted to show off! so i am going to share my pic of the hottest young MAN around, just to throw my 2 cents in!!  

Tom Welling from Smallville


----------



## Sandman619 (Aug 17, 2005)

Liv Tyler


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 17, 2005)

Man o' Man!!!


----------



## HT2 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Delton........*

Oh man brother!!!!!!!!

That is just "WRONG"!!!!!!!!!!!!      

BTW..........

I think "it" is really a "MAN"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leadoff (Aug 17, 2005)

My celebrity favorite is without a doubt Jennifer Garner....I'm usually a sucker for blondes, but man alive!


----------



## HT2 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Will............*


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 17, 2005)

In all seriousness, Fairuza Balk, Tara Reid, or Pink.....


----------



## southernclay (Aug 17, 2005)

Delton,
I hear ya. You like the girls that might kick yer elmo huh?


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 17, 2005)

southernclay said:
			
		

> Delton,
> I hear ya. You like the girls that might kick yer elmo huh?


 Kick, spank, slap around... whichever...


----------



## Heathen (Aug 17, 2005)

Carmen Electra


----------



## Heathen (Aug 17, 2005)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Heathen (Aug 17, 2005)

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## wolf3006 (Aug 17, 2005)

If she dose not make your blood boil forget it your allready dead


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Aug 17, 2005)

wolf3006 said:
			
		

> If she dose not make your blood boil forget it your allready dead



Another one.


----------



## leroy (Aug 17, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> here's ya one w/ a head on her shoulders...only problem is- she's married




Faith is my pick of the litter!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 17, 2005)

Easy on the pictures gents.  There's a fine line between nudity and so close to it, your eyes hurt! 

Keep'em clean, please.


----------



## meriwether john (Aug 17, 2005)

Catherine Zeta-Jones
Tea Leoni
Catherine Bell


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 17, 2005)

Its all Jessica Simpson


----------



## General Lee (Aug 17, 2005)

Tiffany


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 18, 2005)

General Lee is correct, Tiffany Ambe Thiesan.

Folks lay off the maxim and fhm pics etc, I had to kill a couple.

Good job on the clean comments though.

Jim


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 18, 2005)

How about Brooke Burns from the game show Dog eat Dog.


----------



## coon dawg (Aug 18, 2005)

*............*

SELMA!!!  .........and DEMI!!  ..........and ANGELINA!!!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> SELMA!!!  .........and DEMI!!  ..........and ANGELINA!!!




Here, here...Coon!!!  But my pick would be


Angelina!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 18, 2005)

i'm impressed at how clean this has stayed...keep em comin guys cause i could look all day long


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i'm impressed at how clean this has stayed...keep em comin guys cause i could look all day long



Aha!!!  You were looking to cause trouble and stir the pot from the get-go....you little whipper-snapper!!!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

leadoff said:
			
		

> Aha!!!  You were looking to cause trouble and stir the pot from the get-go....you little whipper-snapper!!!



A young Tim in training!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ya'll can have all of them......Ive got my hot woman.....


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> Ya'll can have all of them......Ive got my hot woman.....




Brandon is officially WHOOPED!!      

I hear ya Bud.  I'd be proud too!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd post my wife's picture, but she made me promsie that I'd never do that, and, a promise is a promise. But I feel the same way about my woman as Arrow3 does about his 'un.


----------



## PFDR1 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Brandon*


----------



## HT2 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Brandon, Brandon, Brandon............*

It may be true, but don't "EVER ADMIT" it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Aug 18, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i'm impressed at how clean this has stayed...keep em comin guys cause i could look all day long



Hey Brad, what do you think about Asia Carrera?


----------



## pbradley (Aug 18, 2005)

Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> Hey Brad, what do you think about Asia Carrera?



I ain't Brad, but -- hubbah, hubbah!


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 18, 2005)

Shania Twain..
my wife should thank her some nights...LOL...


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2005)

DS7418 said:
			
		

> Shania Twain..
> my wife should thank her some nights...LOL...



I know what you mean.  My wife sends Pam gifts every week.


----------



## shaggybill (Aug 18, 2005)

Ashley Judd, but I swear this Hollywood crap is going to be the pitfall of the South. I try to stay away from it.

Ashley Judd is from the South though, so I feel justified.


----------



## Heathen (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't want to post any more pics to afraid I'll be the next to be banished from Woody's. They have already gave a warning so I will refrain from posting any more pics. Not that I see anything wrong with any posted so far,   but the powers that be seem to think otherwise.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 18, 2005)

Heathen, post all you want as long as they are at least 30% clothed...


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> Ya'll can have all of them......Ive got my hot woman.....





Man, talk about racking up some brownie points!      


Ya'll can give Brandon elmo all you want, but he knows what he's doing!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 18, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww.
Brandon,(Arrow3), you are sooooooooooo sweet.
.....                                     
.....                                         
.....                                              
.....
*** Brandon, what did you do wrong? **********  
-----------------------------------------------------------
Whatever it was, it must have been pretty bad!!!!!!!


----------



## Heathen (Aug 18, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Heathen, post all you want as long as they are at least 30% clothed...


Oh well then I'm sure I can stay with in those limits.


----------



## Heathen (Aug 18, 2005)

Any of you guys watch wrestling? Here is one I'd like to wrestle with Stacie Kiebler.


----------



## Heathen (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's another I wouldn't mind hitting the mat with. Wrestling mat that is Torrie Wilson.


----------



## Heathen (Aug 18, 2005)

One more wrestling babe, should still be above Delton's 30% mark. This one is Sable, for the ones who haven't seen her already.


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, Young Bradley, I'll have to say, you posted all of my favorites!!  

git'r


----------



## Throwback (Aug 18, 2005)

There is a lot I could say here, but since it's a rated "G" board, supposedly, I will remain silent. 

T


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hunter Haven said:
			
		

> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> Brandon,(Arrow3), you are sooooooooooo sweet.
> .....
> .....
> ...




Actually, he didn't do anything wrong....




He's just naturally that sweet....


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 19, 2005)

> Hey Brad, what do you think about Asia Carrera?



pbradley took the words right out of my mouth 


heathen- looks like you got a thing for them girls that like to wrassle


----------



## dominantpredator (Aug 19, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i'll start w/ the controversial...Jessica Simpson


yeeeeeeeehawwwwwww....she 's got my vote


----------



## dominantpredator (Aug 19, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> denise richards...


absolutely beautiful


----------



## dominantpredator (Aug 19, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Man o' Man!!!


Gawhh.....man you scared the hebegeebee's out of me


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know guys...Arrow 3's girl is very pretty.   Nice catch Brandon!


----------



## Harvester (Aug 19, 2005)

Christie Brinkley gets one of my votes


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

Do Girlfriends count??


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2005)

TurkeyGod said:
			
		

> Do Girlfriends count??



You must be rich!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 19, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> You must be rich!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You are killing me again today!


----------



## HT2 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Dang!!!!!!!*

I ain't seen 'ol Tom Selleck in a while........

Good to see he has good taste in women..........

But as for the Beer...............C'mon now!!!

"P B R"???????

What's up with that??????


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Aug 19, 2005)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> I don't know guys...Arrow 3's girl is very pretty.   Nice catch Brandon!




Aww, thank you leopard!  Yeah, he worked so hard to get me, I figured I might as well give in!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Aug 19, 2005)

this is the purdiest womern i ever did see.  shes my sweettater


----------



## Heathen (Aug 19, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> heathen- looks like you got a thing for them girls that like to wrassle



Yeah they definantley got some lookers, heck I might even let them win.


----------



## gorejr (Aug 19, 2005)

Festus you dig good!  I am getting ready to go to St. Lucia for my 25th anniversary. 
How many of you would pull the trigger where leoparddogs9 cross hairs are pointing?  This hunting season I want to get better shot placement so I don't have to track em as much.


----------



## meriwether john (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks like ya' got some mighty fine tater tots too there Deputy


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Aug 22, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> You must be rich!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Here is one more for you. You can guess which one is mine.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 22, 2005)

TukeyGod,  
  

You need to warn me on that next time, brother. I almost had a heart attack. I need to go find some nitro pills........ I'm shaking!!   



> You can guess which one is mine.



Who cares!! I wouldn't crawl over one of them to get to another, if that tells you anything!  


 


T


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry about that. It is ALOT of skin!


----------



## coon dawg (Aug 22, 2005)

*.........*



			
				TurkeyGod said:
			
		

> Here is one more for you. You can guess which one is mine.


ya could have really impressed me if ya said all three!!


----------



## Randy (Aug 22, 2005)

TurkeyGod said:
			
		

> Here is one more for you. You can guess which one is mine.



It really does not matter does it?  I'd be happy with either or all!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 22, 2005)

thank....you.....


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Aug 22, 2005)

The middle two as well. Sorry about the pic quality.


----------



## leadoff (Aug 22, 2005)

TurkeyGod said:
			
		

> The middle two as well. Sorry about the pic quality.



Oh....I thought you were talking about the first picture.....


----------



## Throwback (Aug 22, 2005)

TG, 

THANKS! You made my day!!!

If anyone takes it off the thread.......  

T


----------



## blacksnow (Aug 22, 2005)

When I grow up I want to be just like TurkeyGod!


----------



## TheOwl (Aug 22, 2005)

I have two votes. Don't necc. think I'd have anything to do with em' ( I mean, really - what's the chances they like Rush and Erika Jo?    )but as far as just a simple " who's purtiest?"...here's my votes....


----------



## coon dawg (Aug 22, 2005)

*.............*



			
				TheOwl said:
			
		

> I have two votes. Don't necc. think I'd have anything to do with em' ( I mean, really - what's the chances they like Rush and Erika Jo?    )but as far as just a simple " who's purtiest?"...here's my votes....


.top one looks like Lea Thompson.....whose the bottom lady???


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 22, 2005)

top one looks familiar..i think its an actress. no clue who the bottom one is


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Aug 22, 2005)

top one is lea thompson the bottom is a personal favorite of my youth and that would be none other than daisy fuentes.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 22, 2005)

from america's funniest home videos???


----------



## HT2 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Brad............*

One of those ladies is your woman???????

_YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!_


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 22, 2005)

ht2 said:
			
		

> Brad....One of those ladies is your woman...YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!



 i did not say that

this is my girlfriend


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Aug 22, 2005)

This is my current girl. It's a grainy pic I know. It was in South Beach a few months ago.......after Turkey Season ofcourse!


----------



## xpertgreg (Aug 22, 2005)

You guys are missing out...red heads are where its at.






nicole kidman.


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 22, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i did not say that
> 
> this is my girlfriend




Doggone BRAD.....  ........I have a different opinion of you now.........  .........one of utmost respect.............you sure must  have a line of you know what!!!!!



Wait a minute....................................who is that girl.............and where is your girlfriend?????    


git'r


----------



## blacksnow (Aug 22, 2005)

BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> Doggone BRAD.....  ........I have a different opinion of you now.........  .........one of utmost respect.............you sure must  have a line of you know what!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's either kin to him or was paid well.


----------



## HT2 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Brad........*

Well at least you got one...........( A girlfriend that is)

BTW.........

How much did it cost you to get her to go out with you that night???????     

Just kiddin' bro.......


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 22, 2005)

blacksnow said:
			
		

> She's either kin to him or was paid well.




Yeah that's what I was thinking!!!


git'r


----------



## HT2 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Black..........*

Either "KIN", "WELL PAID", or maybe even "BLIND"!!!!!!!!!!!

      

I mean c'mon.........

Look at them "RED EYES" Brad has...........


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 22, 2005)

Tim, if I remember correctly........about a month ago.....you and I both conned some poor girl into posing with us in a picture!!!  

Why am I so surprised that Young Bradley can con one as well!!!   


just kidding Brad....


I'm impressed!!!


git'r


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 22, 2005)

nah- she should have paid me that night...that was her sister's friend's wedding... .....and in tallahasee to boot. only reason she got me to go to that one was cause we got to stay at her beach house in panama city


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 22, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> nah- she should have paid me that night...




Interesting!!!!!!   
I guess you were "RED-Eyed from the drive, right???


git'r


----------



## HT2 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Herschell..........*



			
				BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> Tim, if I remember correctly........about a month ago.....you and I both conned some poor girl into posing with us in a picture!!!
> 
> Why am I so surprised that Young Bradley can con one as well!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, but "WE" got a way with words...........

Especially after a few beverages are in us...........


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 22, 2005)

git'r - tried to get rid of the red eyes to please you on my handy dandy little picture-editing thingy but it made me look like i was wearin blush so you'll just have to cope


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 22, 2005)

tim- i don't need words....i just gotta walk into the room  
















i wish


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 22, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> git'r - tried to get rid of the red eyes to please you on my handy dandy little picture-editing thingy but it made me look like i was wearin blush so you'll just have to cope




Brad, go ahead and post the one with the blush that you tried to get rid of!!!

Why were you wearing blush in the first place???  


What part of Florida did you say???

South Beach??


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 22, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but "WE" got a way with words...........
> 
> Especially after a few beverages are in us...........





YOU got a point there Tim!!!

you got a point!!!   


git'r


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 22, 2005)

nope-no blush...kinda interesting though...for future ref that is....we may have another nickt on our hands here 


(too bad all i will know how to do is make guys look like they are wearing blush)


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry Brad, I just had to bump this so I could see the girl posing with you again!!!  


 git'r


----------



## Throwback (Aug 22, 2005)

Glad I saved that one pic!   


T


----------



## leadoff (Aug 22, 2005)

Brad.... you look like a deer in headlights, boy.  Of course, women seem to have that ability over us.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 22, 2005)

*sorry guys, I got the classic!*

Maureen O'Hara in "The Quiet Man"


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2005)

takin it to the top....just for you fulldraw


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Dec 16, 2005)

*Miranda Lambert!!*

Without a doubt....Miranda Lambert........gotta love a woman from Texas who lists hunting as her all time favorite thing to do. Her daddy is also a nuisance gator trapper.........


----------



## waldohunts (Dec 16, 2005)

oh yea!!!


----------



## firebiker (Dec 16, 2005)

Ahhhhhh   Neve Campbell for me   
Man she could make me do anything,   even write bad checks LOL 
anybody got a pic of her ? post it for me


----------



## big buck down (Dec 16, 2005)

OffShoreMedic your right she is hot and she can sing like no other I would love to meet a girl like her or even better her.     

  BBD


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 16, 2005)

What a great thread. I must have joined after this thread died. I noticed the pictures slowed down after the mods gave a warning  

 I may have to go vote on this as being the favorite thread of 2005  

Shania Twain  #1
 Jessica Alba #2
That picture of Carmen Electra #3456789 10. Thanks for that one


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2005)

Ah....you guys have really hit all the good ones....'cept of course the one that Delton posted.

My two pics for a weekend are Jessica Simpson for Friday and then the rest of the weekend with the the diva from the Black Eyed Peas.......gonna show her what I'd do with all that junk....all that junk inside the trunk.......oh yeah!!!!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2005)

> gonna show her what I'd do with all that junk....all that junk inside the trunk.......oh yeah!!!!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2005)

ya'll don't forget about this girl


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2005)

or good ole sarah evans


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2005)

and last but not least...














HILLARY!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2005)

don't forget Cindy Garrison!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> and last but not least...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That must be hear reation to getting her own "spot on the blue dress" incident.  No wonder Clinton looked for a new place to park his cigar.  He sure had plenty of tme to kill...after all he wasn't actively engaged in running the country or anything.


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 16, 2005)

*..............*



			
				bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> and last but not least...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...............dude, the picture looks like she just found a strange "stain" on her dress!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2005)

yeah you never know with her...i can't further comment on that because i want to stay a member of this board


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep....about as quick as some pro-baiting sentiment..........speaking of baiting....I've been throwing down a trail of bright shiny objects in hopes of luring Jessica Simpson over to the house..............


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2005)

dub said:
			
		

> I've been throwing down a trail of bright shiny objects in hopes of luring Jessica Simpson over to the house..............



she's over at my place...i'm helping her recover from her and nick's separation...i'm at work right now, so if you want, i'll have her head your way


----------



## Eat More Possum (Dec 16, 2005)

18 Pages, and not one pic of.......

Ann Margret


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2005)

i'd of put a picture up of her if i had ever heard of her


----------



## ryano (Dec 16, 2005)

*one for the snakeman!*

Im glad someone bumped this one back up   

Im really really becoming a Jennifer Nettles fan myself here lately.......That "Jawja" girl just has it going on as far as Im concerned.........love her voice!


----------



## HT2 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Yes Sir Ree!!!!!!!!*

That Coffee County girl is lookin' "GOOD"!!!!!!!!

Hard to beat ladies from the South!!!!!!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 16, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> That Coffee County girl is lookin' "GOOD"!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hard to beat ladies from the South!!!!!!!



She's definitly a HOTTIE


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Dec 16, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> That Coffee County girl is lookin' "GOOD"!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hard to beat ladies from the South!!!!!!!




Tim, you got that right and I married one from California.  What was I thinking???


----------



## parkerman (Dec 16, 2005)

How about Tiffany Lakosky??

Kandi Kisky is pretty hot too.

Nobody mentioned Sophia Bush....she is on that show "One Tree Hill on WB"...uh...not that I have watched it...She is really beautiful.

Rachel Ray is nice.

How about the other girl on the Food Network, the one that does the Italian Cooking....can't think of her name..

Any of the girls on "Las Vegas".....Vanessa Marcil, Molly Sims and the other one...can't think of her name....

Jamie Pressley
Eva Longoria

Oh yeah....Cindy Crawford still does it for me....

I could go on and on......


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 16, 2005)

Man I forgot about Tiffany.. Thanks Dawn2Dusk  

Eva Longoria


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah....Tiffany is awesome.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 16, 2005)

Tiffany just got added to the top 5


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 16, 2005)

*the Best of all time....*

The one and only Grace Kelly


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 16, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> If I were a single man, I couldn't hunt with her...  Not in a box stand anyhow...



I wouldn't be focused on hunting deer......


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2005)

> I wouldn't be focused on hunting deer......



i heard that


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2005)

How about ?


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll have to chime in agreement with Jennifer Nettles and Tiffany.  Gorgeous women, who seem to be level-headed and just about having fun...


----------



## gordylew (Dec 16, 2005)

Any women that can cook me a meal in 30mins. and look this good!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 16, 2005)

Rachel Ray...................nice looking and can cook too!!!!!!!!!!now thats what i am talking about!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 16, 2005)

Ok, I hope women can vote in this too... I vote for Kate Winslet... I think she is beautiful, and not in some demented lesbian way either...


----------



## HT2 (Dec 16, 2005)

*I tell ya what............*

Of all the women that have been mentioned or shown in a picture.......

You could just throw 'em all in a pot and let me pick one out.........I'd take any of them from that bunch of "SWEET LOOKIN' WOMEN"!!!!!!!

Can you say..........

P-A-R-T-Y!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Dec 16, 2005)

Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> Ok, I hope women can vote in this too... I vote for Kate Winslet... I think she is beautiful, and not in some demented lesbian way either...



Dixie, she has always been one of my favorites.  That woman is just plain sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOW (Dec 16, 2005)

Popeye's Mom...


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Dec 16, 2005)

man what a thread! My head is spinning a hundred miles an hour. I dont think I've seen so many pretty women, ugly women and that much butt kissin at one time in a while.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 16, 2005)

TOW said:
			
		

> Popeye's Mom...




Now THAT there is FUNNY!!!!


Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## parkerman (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks for sharing the picture Andy...I can't figure out how to get the pictures up without them being an attachment.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 17, 2005)

Now that is down right nasty!!!!!!!
Just filthy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks....that is the final motivation I neede to remain a nonsmoker....it's been hard until I saw this!!!


----------



## HT2 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Here's my choice........*

Hands down it would definitely be this lady.........


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 18, 2005)

the martin archery girls ..........


----------



## Eat More Possum (Dec 18, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i'd of put a picture up of her if i had ever heard of her




Come on fellas,I know some of ya'll know.............

        Ann Margret??????


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 18, 2005)

Now Ann Margaret is HOT!


----------



## Raven (Dec 18, 2005)

HT2, I am with ya on Jennifer Anniston. Something about her, and the pic. with cherry...


----------



## hnter270 (Dec 18, 2005)

*no no no*

the hottest woman ever...come on aint nobody seen EVA LONGORIA ...desperate housewive..oh yes


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 18, 2005)

EVA..... EVA

Have at it Dawn2Dusk


----------



## Dub (Dec 18, 2005)

hnter270 said:
			
		

> the hottest woman ever...come on aint nobody seen EVA LONGORIA ...desperate housewive..oh yes



Superfine indeed.


----------



## Raven (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow, didn't know who she was. My wife always watches that show , maybe I should join her. Is it even still on?


----------



## HT2 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Raven.......*



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> HT2, I am with ya on Jennifer Anniston. Something about her, and the pic. with cherry...



Oh you got that right!!!!!!!!

Man, when I see that pic, the mind does get to wondering and wishin'!!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 19, 2005)

ponyboy,
I agree!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

guys we gotta keep this one goin. the best-lookin men thread is gonna outpost us


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

i always thought deana carter (old country singer) was good-lookin


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 19, 2005)

Y'all just be careful with the pics.

We almost deleted this one already.

There's a difference between "pretty women" and "near naked women"!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

don't know if tara reid has been on here yet or not, but i don't think anyone will mind checkin her out again...

(it was hard to find an appropriate picture of her  )


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks jeff...i'll be good...we gotta keep this one goin for the MEN!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

elizabeth hurley is one of the best-lookin "Older ladies" i've ever seen


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 19, 2005)

and if your not careful with the pics at least tell me when your going to post it so I can get a quick look before they pull it


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

kirsten dunst has her moments...


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 19, 2005)

Id post more but I cant stop looking at the Martin girl and Eva..ya come on


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 19, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i always thought deana carter (old country singer) was good-lookin




Yes, she's beautiful! But geez, she ain't THAT old!!!!


Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

nadia from "American Pie" had one smokin body...


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 19, 2005)

ooooooooooooo nadia


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

> Yes, she's beautiful! But geez, she ain't THAT old



i didn't mean "old" as in age...just "old" as in since she was real popular


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 19, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> elizabeth hurley is one of the best-lookin "Older ladies" i've ever seen




Brad, I'm beginning to notice a trend here...
you must be what,  18 or 19???   
She ain't old either!!!!    


Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

> ooooooooooooo nadia



"it's ok, it's ok...i have reserves"


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

the old daisy duke...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

and most definitely the "new" daisy duke


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 19, 2005)

you have got to stop youre killing me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

christina aguliera...before she turned into a freak


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 19, 2005)

What's up with the opened bow case? Shut that thing... Those martin girls are fine. Heck,every girl on this thread is fine. Please keep this thread gowing and gowing and gowing...............


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

> you have got to stop youre killing me!!!!!!!!!!!



imagine siftin thru all the "inappropriate ones" to find the nice ones..its a tough job but someones gotta do it


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 19, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> christina aguliera...before she turned into a freak


I like freak


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 19, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> imagine siftin thru all the "inappropriate ones" to find the nice ones..its a tough job but someones gotta do it


I sooooo want your job


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

britney spears back when she was a nice girl...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

hoyt man said:
			
		

> I like freak



just for you...( i kinda like it too  )


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

i love the brown haired blue eyed girls  

especially this one..


----------



## parkerman (Dec 19, 2005)

not many folks will know who this one is.  Kandi and Don Kisky have an awesome place in Iowa.  I am thinking that if I mention them enough, they might actually let me hunt there once in my lifetime......see what ya'll think.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

my girlfriend tricked me into goin to these girls concert...then i later thanked her


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

parkerman said:
			
		

> not many folks will know who this one is. Kandi and Don Kisky have an awesome place in Iowa. I am thinking that if I mention them enough, they might actually let me hunt there once in my lifetime......see what ya'll think.



any girl that can shoot a bigger deer than me is ok in my book


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 19, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> my girlfriend tricked me into goin to these girls concert...then i later thanked her


this is now my new favorite band


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

i'm sure someone else already mention her...but in the "breathe" video...good lord


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

hoyt man said:
			
		

> this is now my new favorite band



there hit song is called "Dontcha wish your girlfriend was a freak like me" or somethin like that


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

say what ya'll want to about this one..but she has her moments...i saw her and concert and i did like it very much


----------



## Jorge (Dec 19, 2005)

This is my favorite new Daisy pic.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

yes i confess...i watched the notebook...and i liked it...here's why..


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

> This is my favorite new Daisy pic



ah thanks for that one  i think i'm obsessed with her...i'll have to pm you some of my favorite pics of her ....


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

i used to watch saved by the bell all the time because of this girl...


----------



## parkerman (Dec 19, 2005)

are there no pictures of Brooke Burke on here yet??
She gets a nod from me if nobody has mentioned her yet....


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

here ya go...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

gotta love americas funniest home videos


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

c'mon now guys..i can't do it all alone...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

*barf* thanks jim...you THREAD KILLER!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 19, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

>


Shouldn't she be in the "best looking men thread"?


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 19, 2005)

Brad keep em coming.


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2005)

I need a Pam Anderson fix.  Anybody got one?


----------



## labman (Dec 19, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I need a Pam Anderson fix.  Anybody got one?


Randy I use to love her, well I guess I still love to look at her. If you ever see her without makeup you will need a fix of some kind.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

just for you randy...


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2005)

labman said:
			
		

> Randy I use to love her, well I guess I still love to look at her. If you ever see her without makeup you will need a fix of some kind.



I have seen her without makeup.  I have seen her without nothing.  I never said I love her...I don't think?


----------



## ryano (Dec 19, 2005)

*Randy!*



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> I need a Pam Anderson fix.  Anybody got one?



just for you man!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 19, 2005)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Shouldn't she be in the "best looking men thread"?




yeah she can double


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2005)

I have to go home now!!!


			
				3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> just for you man!


----------



## Ga-Spur (Dec 19, 2005)

Randy I was going to turkey   hunt  the opening week with you but I think I am going to hunt with TurkeyGod after this revelation.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Dec 19, 2005)

Eva Longoria is from Texas. She deer hunts , skins and eats them . She even takes her French basketball playing boyfriend with her. She was on Jay Leno's program about a month ago and this is what she was telling him. She is very down to earth type person. The kind you don't see in Hollywood much anymore.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

> Eva Longoria is from Texas. She deer hunts , skins and eats them . She even takes her French basketball playing boyfriend with her. She was on Jay Leno's program about a month ago and this is what she was telling him. She is very down to earth type person. The kind you don't see in Hollywood much anymore.



in that case...i think i'm in love


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Dec 19, 2005)

*Miranda Lambert*

Miranda Lambert is from Texas. She hunts and fishes.........and she's single....no French basketball player to have to whoop!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2005)

Here`s the finest Lady alive.


----------



## Raven (Dec 19, 2005)

I haven't seen this one yet, she isn't to hard to look at IMO.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 19, 2005)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> Here`s the finest Lady alive.





Sorry guys, NICK WINS!!!  She's beautiful!!
Love a man in a suit too!!!



Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2005)

And she hunts too.


----------



## parkerman (Dec 19, 2005)

Raven....Tiffany is definitely a hottie....yes she was mentioned already....thanks for the picture though.


----------



## Woodsong (Dec 19, 2005)

Brad, you are posting here a lot.  you don't have a girlfriend, do you?



























































     

Sorry...i could not resist.


----------



## parkerman (Dec 19, 2005)

how about Kate Bosworth?


----------



## parkerman (Dec 19, 2005)

anybody ever heard of Kristanna Loken?


----------



## parkerman (Dec 19, 2005)

How about Team USA gold medalist Jennie Finch?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 19, 2005)

And now, time for a REAL WOMAN.....

Long straight black hair   , camo, several  tattoo's     (trust me!  ) and a magazine fed semi auto  !! Boys, it just don't get no better than this one!....   

T


----------



## quickkill (Dec 19, 2005)

This chick is named shonna davis and she plays a Private eye on diva detectives show on WE channel..she can hunt with me anytime..no i do not watch the We channel..Girlfriend does..o ok Yes I do..


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

> Brad, you are posting here a lot. you don't have a girlfriend, do you?



yea but she don't know about this place  i hope


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

i guess just in case she ever sees this i should throw her up there, too...but no commentin on her  

FOR THE BROWNIE POINTS!!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

and one more..


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, that last one is the HOTTEST of them all.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

> Wow, that last one is the HOTTEST of them al



hey, hey, hey...be nice


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 20, 2005)

*.........*



			
				bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> hey, hey, hey...be nice


hope he WAS talkin about your girl, and not you, Brad  ..................ps-nice lookin young lady.......


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

> hope he WAS talkin about your girl, and not you, Brad



well ya know...they say dead sexiness appeals to all sexes 

(but i kinda hope not, too  )


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

wow, my thread has 4 stars...i don't see the best lookin men thread with that kind of recognition


----------



## DDD (Dec 20, 2005)

I have to say my favorites have to be Sara Evans, Jenny McCarthy, and Tiffany Ambertheisen.  All 3 of those girls get my blood going!!      

Now the biggest question I have in all of these post is how did bradpatt03 get so lucky?  That boy knows something the rest of us don't!!!      

Just kidding brad!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

DaculaDeerDropper said:
			
		

> I have to say my favorites have to be Sara Evans, Jenny McCarthy, and Tiffany Ambertheisen. All 3 of those girls get my blood going!!



Just for you DDD!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

DaculaDeerDropper said:
			
		

> Now the biggest question I have in all of these post is how did bradpatt03 get so lucky? That boy knows something the rest of us don't!!!



i will be giving seminars next month for $20 a head!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

can't believe i forgot this girl...not the best pic in the world, but ya'll get the idea


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

I know this one is already on here but i don't care i never get sick of lookin at her...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

hellooooo buffy!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

ahh...good ol penelope


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

Andie McDowell...

somethin about a woman that looks good but also looks like she could do your taxes


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 20, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> hellooooo buffy!!!



AH Buffy, this was a great one a few years back.


----------



## DDD (Dec 20, 2005)

aw man, I can't believe I forgot about Buffy.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

ah regis is a lucky man...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

> AH Buffy, this was a great one a few years back



yea but there's just somethin about that nose...oh well i would get over it


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 20, 2005)

*Two (and probably many many more) were obviously overlooked*

The Ward Girls (Not related)
Sela Ward  (a true southern girl from Mississippi)
and
Rachel Ward (Aussie in Against All Odds)


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

not bad, not bad...here's sela ward


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

and here's rachel ward...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 20, 2005)

It's really hard to beat Tifanny lakosky and Kate Strother(Martin Archery Babe)... They all look good to me though, Keep'em coming guys!


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2005)

Brad,
Slow down I can not concentrate.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm kinda partial to Earl Hickey's ex wife Joy. She's got that trashy look going.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Andy.........*



			
				Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> I bet y'all walk into Victoria's secret and just have a "CHILL!"



You got that right!!!!!!!!!

My brain is purdy much dead until I walk into that place.......Then Look Out!!!!!!!!  The brain starts thinkin' bout things that are "GOOD"!!!!!!!    


Brad......

Keep 'em comin' bud.........I don't ever get tired of lookin' at purdy women......


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2005)

How about the whole crew???

Edited to remove picture.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Dang Raven!!!!!!!!*

I missed it.........

PM it to me........

I wanna see, I wanna see!!!!!!!


----------



## Jorge (Dec 20, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> How about the whole crew???
> 
> Edited to remove picture.



PM it to me also.


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry guys, I went over the line, someone had to do it and I guess it was me. My apologies.


Send me your e-mail in a PM and I will forward it to you, I can't figure ut how to attach it to a PM.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

i wish i had a picture of the waitress we just had at hooters...good lord


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

i must say tiger woods may be the luckiest man alive..here's his wife...sorry though, i had to crop the bottom half so it could be enjoyed by all


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i must say tiger woods may be the luckiest man alive..here's his wife



I get sick thinking about it!


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2005)

It makes me feel the same way, kind of like Seal and Heidi Klum. I don't care about the racial issues, just the fact that it is them and not me. I mean look at me I deserve a chance.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

the hooters calendar girls when they came to gwinnett...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

ashley judd...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

catherine zeta jones...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

kristin davis


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

katie holmes...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

Marissa Miller from Sports Illustrated and Victoria Secret


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TOO MUCH TO LOOK AT, I am dying over here


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2005)

At what point does a thread get pulled for going on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on with no real information.


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2005)

How about Keira Knightly, from Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

i just don't think we have enough pictures of eva longoria yet...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

> At what point does a thread get pulled for going on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on with no real information



i don't think the mods would do that...how could they not enjoy "monitoring" this thread????


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

we need more of jessica simpson, too...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

and her sister too for that matter...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

here's another youngin that ain't too shabby


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

and another...she's come a long way since disney channel


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 20, 2005)

Brad what do you do for a living...I need your job.


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2005)

Just to break to break the ordinary.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

> Brad what do you do for a living...I need your job



right now i'm supposed to be cruncin numbers but i figured i'd give myself a nice little break...besides..like i said earlier, its tough going thru all of these "inappropriate pics" in order to find the nice ones..but ya know, someone's gotta do it...


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> Just to break to break the ordinary.


Thanks now I lost my lunch.  This thread has hit the bottom! That picture alone should be enough to get this thread pulled.  I think that picture qualifies as offensive and vulgar.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

raven...that is horrible...but while we're on that note...i think i got you beat...


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2005)

One of my favorites


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

oh how the tides have turned...


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh no, now I just lost my lunch.


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2005)

Scarlett??


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

way to pull a u-turn raven...back on course


----------



## Jorge (Dec 20, 2005)

My gosh. Where did y'all get pictures of my mother in law and her bridge group?


----------



## bigolebuck (Dec 20, 2005)

And my favorite  

PICTURE REMOVED FOR INAPPROPRIATE CONTENT. BE AWARE THAT IF ANY MEMBER POSTS ONE MORE OVER THE LINE WE WILL PULL THE WHOLE THREAD.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

oh good lord...i do like...but i'd be willin to bet it'll be gone in no time


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

> oh good lord...i do like...but i'd be willin to bet it'll be gone in no time



what did i tell ya


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 20, 2005)

one more pic pulled.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 20, 2005)

ok guys if you absolutely have any more to you are dying to post go ahead...i'm gonna get rid of this one here pretty soon. maybe a mod can just lock it so that everyone can still look, but no more "line walking"...


----------

